# Chicagoland backyard HERF Sat. Oct. 8



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Anybody not going south for the LOL HERF are welcome to join me in my backyard for a cigar 10/8/05.

Festivities wil begin at 5PM and go until midnight or later.

There will be a card game but you don't have to play to go.

If you show any interest on this board I will PM you details.

Be patient with me though, I'm new to this board. My home board is CW but I like this one as much if not better.

[email protected]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise, I am moving that weekend or I'd be over there smokin'. I hope you will post future herfs so some Chicago monkeys can get together.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been watching this section for info on the next Chicago area herf and was thrilled to see your post until I realized that I'll be in Northern Wisconsin that weekend doing some late season fishing.

I'm sorry I won't be able to attend but I appreciate you putting this together and hope I can make the next one.

All the best,

-Mike


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Knowing now that there's interest, I'll keep you BOTLs informed as they happen.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It's going to be a cold one. I'll probably move the game to the garage.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

All systems go!

My garage is all set up.

Come on over.


----------

